# Usb festplatte mountet nicht

## fabi@allstuff.de

Hey,

Habe mir eine USB Festplatte zugelegt.

Im Kernel ist auch Scsi, Usb mass storage usw. aktiviert.

dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: B200P0            Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

Hatte bisher keine Möglichkeit irgendwie die Platte zu sehen.

Da ich wenig Ahnung habe, welche Programme zum mounten relevant sind, werde ich gerne Gewünschtes mitteilen.

Kernel sind die Gentoo Dev Sources 2.6.10 Release 6

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Fabi

----------

## 76062563

Du hast die Platte schon gemountet?

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Nein, 

ich konnte bisher nicht rausfinden von was ich mounten soll.

also:

/dev/*  sda mag nicht, genauso wie hda7, hdb usw....

----------

## 76062563

hast du es mit /dev/sda1 probiert?

Ist die Platte bereits formatiert (ist ein Dateisystem drauf?)

Geht cfdisk /dev/sda?

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

fabi dev # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbplatte

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

meine fstab:

...

#none                   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0

das hab ich aus dem gentoo install howto.

ich dachte, hiermit könnte es einen fehler geben, aber geklammert noch aktiv hab ich unterschiede.

achso: die platte ist folgen formatiert:

80gb Fat32

120gb unpartitioniert

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

vielleicht ist das dmesg etwas genauer:

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

eth1: Associated with '3Com' at 11Mbps, channel 11 (BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00)

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: B200P0            Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

fdisk -l gibt leider auch nur meine interne Platte an.

----------

## @4u

Ich vermisse eindeutig etwas in der Art:

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB MP3           Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

SCSI device sda: 253952 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through
```

"USB Mass Storage support" in der Kernel aktiv? (plus SCSI device support, SCSI disk support, SCSI generic support)

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

nachdem ich den kernel nochmal kompiliert habe, obwohl ich alles schon aktiviert hatte (nicht als Modul), bringt dmesg mit folgendes:

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

weiter oben das hier:

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: B200P0            Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

Danke,

Fabi

----------

## the-pugnacity

sieht so aus als hättest du udev installiert aber booten tust du mit devfs 

das solltest du dringend mal ins reine bringen

kann nen lied davon singen aber seit dem ich udev hab werden alle sachen sofort gemounted und genau so muss dat sein

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Klingt gut.

Leider weiß ich (noch) nicht, wie ich das ändere.

----------

## the-pugnacity

also wir gehen davon aus das udev alle regeln hat um dein system zum booten zu bringen dann legen wir in /boot/grub/mene.lst einen komplett identischen eintrag zu deinem jetzigen kernel an nur fügen wir nach root=/dev/??? ein gento=nodevfs udev ein und booten neu mit nem bißchen glück kommt das system dann hoch ansonsten:

variante a: neuen kernel wo defvs gar nicht mehr drin ist

variante b: gucken ob in /etc/udev/rules.d/ alle regeln drinnen sind um alle devices zu erstellen zB hat mir scsi für meine sata platte gefehlt 

ansonsten testen....hat ,mich heute fast den ganzen tag gekostet bis ich endlich udev hatte.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

In /etc/udev/rules.d kommen die gleichen Regeln rein wie unter /boot/grub/grub.conf ?

habe neugestartet:

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

existiert weiterhin.

Werde mal neukompilieren.

----------

## the-pugnacity

nope also in /etc/udev/rules.d/ muss 50-udev.rules liegen

welches bei mir folgenden inhalt hat:

```
BUS="ide",  KERNEL="hd[a-z]",  PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr[a-z]",  PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="scd[a-z]", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd* ,SYMLINK="sd%n"

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh %k %b %n", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}"

KERNEL="hd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh %k %b %n", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}"

KERNEL="card*",         NAME="dri/card%n"

KERNEL="controlC[0-9]*", NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="hw[CD0-9]*",     NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="pcm[CD0-9cp]*",  NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="midiC[D0-9]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="timer",          NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="seq",            NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="capi",          NAME="capi20", SYMLINK="isdn/capi20"

KERNEL="capi*",         NAME="capi/%n"

KERNEL="cpu[0-9]*",     NAME="cpu/%n/cpuid"

KERNEL="msr[0-9]*",     NAME="cpu/%n/msr"

KERNEL="microcode",     NAME="cpu/microcode"

KERNEL="dm-[0-9]*",     NAME=""

KERNEL="device-mapper", NAME="mapper/control"

KERNEL="fb[0-9]*",      NAME="fb/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="fd[0-9]*",      NAME="floppy/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="i2c-[0-9]*",    NAME="i2c/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mice",          NAME="input/%k"

KERNEL="mouse*",        NAME="input/%k"

KERNEL="event*",        NAME="input/%k"

KERNEL="js*",           NAME="input/%k"

KERNEL="ts*",           NAME="input/%k"

KERNEL="loop[0-9]*",    NAME="loop/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="md[0-9]*",      NAME="md/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="agpgart",       NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="psaux",         NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="rtc",           NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="uinput",        NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="inotify",       NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="route",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="skip",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="usersock",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="fwmonitor",     NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="tcpdiag",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="nflog",         NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="xfrm",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="arpd",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="route6",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="ip6_fw",        NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="dnrtmsg",       NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="tap*",          NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL="tun",           NAME="net/%k"

KERNEL="pty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/m%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="tty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/s%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="ram[0-9]*",     NAME="rd/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="raw[0-9]*",     NAME="raw/%k"

KERNEL="adsp",            NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp",             NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp[0-9]*",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer[0-9]*", NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="tty[0-9]*",     NAME="vc/%n",  SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="ttyS[0-9]*",    NAME="tts/%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="ttyUSB[0-9]*",  NAME="tts/USB%n"

KERNEL="hiddev*",               NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="auer*",                 NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="legousbtower*",         NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="dabusb*",               NAME="usb/%k"

BUS="usb", KERNEL="lp[0-9]*",   NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL="vcs",           NAME="vcc/0",   SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="vcs[0-9]*",     NAME="vcc/%n",  SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="vcsa",          NAME="vcc/a0",  SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="vcsa[0-9]*",    NAME="vcc/a%n", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="video[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/video%n",     SYMLINK="video%n"

KERNEL="radio[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/radio%n"

KERNEL="vbi[0-9]*",     NAME="v4l/vbi%n",       SYMLINK="vbi%n"

KERNEL="vtx[0-9]*",     NAME="v4l/vtx%n"

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="iPod", KERNEL="sd?2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="ipod"

```

und /boot/grub/menu.lst sieht wie folgt aus:

```
default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo2.6.10-gentoo-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r7  root=/dev/sda3 3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:Gentoo-Hornet

title=Gentoo2.6.10-gentoo-r7-udev

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r7-nodevfs  root=/dev/sda3 3 gentoo=nodevfs udev video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:Gentoo-Hornet

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

```

die ersten beiden einträge sind eigentlich identisch dem 2.kernel fehlzt lediglich devfs  ich hoffe das wird jetzt klarer ansonsten hilft dir eventl noch:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Und leider finde ich die Option im Kernel nicht, in der ich Defvs deaktivieren kann.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Ich sehe aber, das dick und fett vermerkt ist, dass es probleme mit usb mäusen gibt, das Problem, das meine Bluetooth maus dann leider nicht mehr funktioniert.

Das alles umzuprogrammieren bringt mir nicht so viel, da ich sowieso einen Server habe, derr gerade neue Scsi Platten bekommen hat und auf dem ich Debain aufspielen werde.

Ich nehme an, mit dem Rechner werde ich mehr Porbleme bekommen.

Ihn werde ich als FileServer nutzen.

----------

## the-pugnacity

also bei mir läuft udev einwandfrei mit meiner mx500 @usb

----------

## misterjack

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich sehe aber, das dick und fett vermerkt ist, dass es probleme mit usb mäusen gibt, das Problem, das meine Bluetooth maus dann leider nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> .

 

steht nirgendswo, da steht lediglich das man eine option in der xorg.conf ändern muss

----------

## Lore

Meine usb-Festplatte wird unter udev als /dev/uba bzw. /dev/uba1 eingehänkt.

Such doch mal nach uba, wenn du die Platte eingesteckt hast.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

/dev/uba existerit leider auch nicht.

Das komische ist nur, dass meine maus jetzt funktioniert.

Werde mich wohl doch an udev ranmachen.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

So:

Habe doch Udev aufgespielt. Habe mich in dem Aufwand wohl gründlich geirrt. Bis jetzt hat es nicht mal 10 min gedauert.

Nachdem ich devfs nun aus dem kernel geschmissen hab und coldplug zum runlevel default hinzugefügt habe, erscheint nun bei Neustart ein Fehler:

Filesystem couldn`t be fixed

fscek.ext3 no such file or directory while trying to opne /dev/hda5

hda5 ist bei mir das root- Verzeichniss und liegt auf einer extenden partition.

----------

## toskala

du bootest, dann gibst du das root-pw for maintainance an, hernach ist dein rootfs ro gemounted, dann gehste da mit e2fsck bei. alternativ kannst auch von einem knoppix booten und damit den e2fsck machen. evtl. musst du -f zum forcen benutzen. e2fsck --help hilft dir da weiter.

----------

## the-pugnacity

das ist nicht das problem das problem ist eher das gentoo /dev/hda5 nicht findet weil es schlicht und einfach nicht da ist.

das problem hatte ich auch....lag bei mir jedenfalls an den udev regeln.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Und wie sieht deine Udev Regel aus?

Bevor ich mir alles irgendwo zusammensuchen muß.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Habe versucht, udev mittels emerge -C zu löschen, das gleiche mti coldplug und hotplug, um wenigstens mein alters dateisystem wieder herzustellen.

Grub.conf habe ich zurückgesetz und aus den runlevels hab ich auch cold und hotplug wieder entfernt.

Kernel hab ich selbstverständlich wieder zurückgespielt.

Leider bleibt der Fehler nach dem Dateisystem beim booten weiterhin bestehen.

Bin am frustrierten Verzweifeln,

----------

## Sashman

Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem, ich hatte /dev voller Dateien, aber konnte nichts davon mounten.

Erstmal alles wieder emergen (udev, coldplug, hotplug), am besten mit der livecd oder knoppix mit chroot. (Vorher kann man problemlos mounten, wenn man in der chroot drin ist nicht mehr).

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du das jetzt soweit hast.

Schau mal nach, ob es in deinem Verzeichnis /dev eine Datei (genaugenommen ein Character-Device, aber das ist unwichtig) gibt namens .devfsd gibt. (ls -al /dev)

Wenn du udev jetzt verwenden möchtest, dann musst du diese Datei unbedingt löschen (rm /dev/.devfsd) und einen reboot machen.

Bei mir hat er beim Bootvorgang eine Fehlermeldung gebracht, dass er besagte Datei nicht löschen könne und dass er meine Root-Partition nicht einhängen kann, weil /dev/hda1 (wars zu dem Zeitpunkt noch) nicht gefunden wurde, obwohl die Datei existiert hat.

Ich hoffe das löst dein Problem.

Zu der USB-Platte:

Wenn das jetzt alles geklappt hat, sollte nach dem einstecken der Platte in /dev eine neue Block-Device-Datei sein, namens /dev/sda (wenn du keine echten SCSI-Platten drinhast, sonst weiss ich nicht, wie die heisst)

Eventuell musst du sie zuerst partitionieren und ein Dateisystem erstellen, bevor du sie mounten kannst. Wenn du feste unumstößliche Einträge in der /etc/fstab verwenden möchtest empfehle ich dir eigene udev-Regeln festzulegen. Ein Howto hierfür: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev_Rules

Falls du mit udev selbst noch Probleme haben solltest ist das hier vielleicht auch ganz nützlich: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Habe alles mögliche probiert, leider besteht der Fehler weiterhin.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Das ganze Porblem hat sich gerade in Luft aufgelöst.

Die fstab zu ändern hat auch nix gebracht, wie auch.

Hab mir dann nochmal unter dem normale, nciht lauffähigen System dmesg angeschaut und irgendwie durch göttliche Eingebung kam ich dann darauf, dass ich vergessen hatte, die Systemmap zu kopieren.

Danke für die vielen Ratschläge und entschuldigt, dass es letztlich doch an meine Dämmlichkeit gelegan hat.

----------

## sven-tek

Die Anleitung für udev im Wiki ist echt Gold wert  :Wink: 

----------

